# Women Riders!!!



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright, I couldn't help but post this because after visiting shows, I almost cry watching some of the younger riders.
To all those women or teenage girls wearing tank-tops--STOP!!!
When you ride, WEAR A SPORTS BRA. I will say it again. WEAR. A SPORTS BRA.
If you think you look cute, that's great. But when you are 40 and your breasts are down to your knees, it won't be so cute then!!!
They make sports bras for a reason! Anyone who plays sports knows this. It is not for your comfort and it is not for the spectators--it is for the CARE of your breasts and to help them fight gravity. Regular bras do not give you enough support (if they did, I would have worn those when I ran track!). They make some with smaller straps if you INSIST on wearing clothes that look silly with sports bras, but pleeeease, for the sake of your breasts, wear a sports bra.
<3 End public service announcement, LOL!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol, I am glad you have reached the stage where you can rant. I hate it too. I go to Athletics and the mums go around running sometimes and their boobs just blob all over the place. It is SO gross!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just couldn't imagine riding a horse without a bra OUCH!
I can't believe someone would do it or any other sport without one. 
They make so many different styles now I'm sure theres one that wont show under a tank top. The camisoles with built in bras would be better than a tank with nothing.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I always wear sportsbras unless I'm going to a fancy party and need something with smaller straps...I don't think I've ever ridden without one hehe.
But then again I'm the type of person that will wear a tank top and a sports bra and not care of the bra shows lol but then again I ride with all girls so it doesn't matter too too much.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

LOL! I have always tried to provide my lovely lady lumps with the utmost of support and protection but I fear genetically I was ill fated from the get go! No matter what I do anything faster then a walk while on horse back has the jigglies coming on and at the tender age of 27 they are fairly pitiful when turned loose of their restraints! 

My mom had 4 girls - 2 of us got big 'uns, 2 of us got nubbies and all four got the saggies and the jigglies and not much helps short of duct tape!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

alstaxidermy said:


> My mom had 4 girls - 2 of us got big 'uns, 2 of us got nubbies and all four got the saggies and the jigglies and not much helps short of duct tape!


****!! thats too funny!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

What a funny post! I have to agree though that it's not right to dress like that, especially around children.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL soo true. It's so tacky when people do that...but yeah, I always wear a sports bra when I ride.  I feel like my 'you-know-whats' are more secure.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad everyone here agrees. 

I heard there are some really, really nice 'minimal bounce' bras made for equestrian sports for the 'bigger' ladies.... although I don't need them


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I don't wear a tank top when I ride so a good ole' regular bra under my t-shirt works just peachy for me


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Is this topic in the right section? Shouldn't it be moved to the "General Off Topic Discussion" ?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

umm, is there a reason why there are adds about cheap women's bras on this forum.... i don't really remember any adds infact, odd..... well i don't always wear sport bras, trust me it doesn't matter.......pretty much because i don't really have boobs, but i only wear a normal bra w/ a regular tee shirt, so noone is seeing anything anyway.....


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Too funny! I was just talking to my sister about this. She is on the bigger side and I have nothing so we laugh about this stuff a lot. I actually prefer not to wear a bra, but then again, I ride at home... alone! In public, I would definitely wear one anyway. Makes me feel better because it makes it look like there is actually something there!

P.S. I'm old, so I'm allowed! ha ha


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I tend to wear a sports bra as well as a sports crop top to keep my puppies at home!! I don't fancy a couple of black eyes as soon as I start trotting :lol: 

Just remember youngens, gravity is not your friend as you get older. :lol:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I wear tank tops when I ride, but I do wear a sports bra underneath. I think it's fine to wear tank tops, but not without a bra.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> umm, is there a reason why there are adds about cheap women's bras on this forum.... i don't really remember any adds infact, odd..... well i don't always wear sport bras, trust me it doesn't matter.......pretty much because i don't really have boobs, but i only wear a normal bra w/ a regular tee shirt, so noone is seeing anything anyway.....


I never wear sports bras... For the same reason, my girls are never in danger of drooping, sagging, or falling out, and this is after a baby.... Of course my tank tops come from old navey so they cover more than what these young whippersnappers are wearing!


----------

